# OPC UA Struktur zur Laufzeit interpretieren



## Hans54216 (3 März 2021)

Hallo,

hat hier schon mal jemand eine Struktur von der Steuerung (S7 1500) per OPC UA gelesen und diese zur Laufzeit erzeugt? z.B. per C#

Wenn ich mich per UAExpert mit der Steuerung verbinde löst diese ja die Stuktur auf und stellt diese zusammen mit den einzelnen Knoten und dazugehörigen Variablen Typen dar.


z.B.


----------



## Hans54216 (3 März 2021)

Hab jetzt mal per https://github.com/convertersystems/opc-ua-client die Struktur gelesen und bekomme die Daten als Byte Array, bzw. in meinem Fall als Array of ExtensionObject, was meinem Array of UDT entspricht.

Woher bekommt UAExpert die Typ und Identifier Informationen?


----------



## Blockmove (4 März 2021)

Bei OPC UA gibt es eine Browse-Funktionalität.
Damit kannst du Variablennamen und Typen auslesen.


----------



## Hans54216 (5 März 2021)

Genau danach hab ich gesucht. Danke!


----------

